# Rack mounted input/output



## Fatcatpro (Apr 28, 2011)

At one of the local theaters near my house in the mobile rack that sits next to the board is a "box" (I don't know the technical term for something mounted in a rack) it has maybe 3 or 4 male XLR, 3 or 4 female XLR, 4 1/4" and 4 RCA inputs/ outputs. Then each of these go to the patch bay and it is very convenient because it is right in the face of the rack. 
Does anyone know what this might be called, who makes one or where to find one?
Thanks,
Addison


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like a rack panel, aka patch panel. 



Images - RACK PANELS WITH BACK BOXES - Catalog - Whirlwind

Always a custom item. The one pictured above allows for 12 connectors in any combination of XLR, 1/4", RCA, SpeakOn, or other. You can order the empty panel and fill it yourself. Custom spacing/pre-wiring costs significantly more.

Here's another, partially filled:

http://www.speakerrepair.com/mm5/me...uct_Code=32-131&Category_Code=AHHA_Rack_Panel


----------



## chausman (Apr 28, 2011)

Audiopile has them. The link to what it sounds like your describing is here.

Then, you just buy these(XLR, 1/4", RCA) or these. (Speakon)


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 28, 2011)

The second image posted by DL triggers my gag reflex.
Please folks, D series connectors are designed to be able to be backmounted through a panel and they look a hundred times better when you do.
But if you've made a boo boo in drilling your panel, by all means front mount.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> ...D series connectors are designed to be able to be backmounted through a panel ...


From Neutrik - Audio - D Series :

> Front and rear panel mount
> 
> Fastening
> Panel
> ...



1. Neutrik says they can be front or rear mounted,
2. They wouldn't have countersunk holes if they were only for rear.
3. Most manufacturers (Audiopile in post#3, and Whirlwind) usually front-mount them.

While I agree back-mounting is visually more appealing, it's not something I would lose sleep over.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lose sleep over, no.
Gain a very quick impression of a company's standards of workmanship, absolutely.

Make no mistake, there are times when front mounting is absolutely essential, say when mounting through a timber rack. Front mount can also be a really sneaky way of making sure the label is firmly anchored to a panel.

Back mounting can also render visually acceptable mixed colours of connector in the same panel, eg Nickel XLRs and black speakons...


----------



## FMEng (Apr 29, 2011)

Middle Atlantic makes laser cut, rack mount connector panels. I use the UNI series quite a bit. They save a lot of drilling and punching!
Middle Atlantic Products - Universal Panels, Rackmount Chassis, Access Panels

The Henry Engineering Multiport is another interesting product for when you need to take balanced, +4 dBu inputs and outputs and convert them to un-balanced or mic level (press feed). It is an active device. I use them in radio studios and like them a lot.
Henry Engineering


----------



## avkid (Apr 29, 2011)

I build panels and cable assemblies in house.


----------



## museav (May 8, 2011)

Just to show there is more than one way to view things, plates in very visible areas may be different but for rack patch panels I much prefer front mounted chassis mount connectors. In my experience patch panels almost always need to be functional and durable while they are much less often visually 'high profile'. With front mount connectors any pressure when inserting a cable is borne by the entire connector face plate and not just by a couple of screws through the unreinforced sheet metal, which tends to be more durable and make the panel less likely to get bent during use. Quite frankly, I would take someone using a nickel connector in a black rack panel as much more of a sign of poor workmanship as that can be easily avoided by simply using connectors with a black finish. 

I commonly design plates and rack patch panels to be custom punched and engraved so that the organization, layout and labeling can be made to match the specific application. These cost a bit more then using premanufactured generic panels but not that much when I think they look better and aid in operation.

Now you know why Contractors complain about different Consultants all having their own 'standards' and why it can be important to address such details!


----------

